# Not Happy In My Marriage



## metalfox (Feb 22, 2015)

I've been married for a couple months now and we where both really happy. After the marriage papers where signed and we lived together everything went down hill. I never cheated on her or anything. When she's invited by my family she never shows. I took on her kids as if they are my own. My wife doesn't like my family or friends and hates it when I spend time with my mom especially go help my grandpa and he's handicapped. Also she tells her friends and family a lot of negatives about me and calls me selfish for going to special event with my family, the last one was to see my sister's new born. I don't look forward into going home to be with her anymore or want to be around her. I told her we needed to get counseling but she says she doesn't need it that only I do. All we been doing was just fighting and arguing. She got herself fired from work so she cant work and I am the only one working, she refuses to clean the house and she's there all do doing nothing. On valentines day I got her red roses to make her smile and all she said was I suck as a husband. I prayed that if this isn't what God wants for me to provide a way out then I found out the state lost the paperwork and said I am legally single. Now since this happened she's been trying to work things out and trying to keep me but I started staying by my moms to move back. I don't know what to do. Please give me advice


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

It sounds like a bad match. If you're so lucky as to have no official or legal status as married, walk away - or run! Settle any financial entanglements and go no contact.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

She needs you to raise her kids. Run away as fast as you can.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

metalfox said:


> I've been married for a couple months now and we where both really happy. After the marriage papers where signed and we lived together everything went down hill. I never cheated on her or anything. When she's invited by my family she never shows. I took on her kids as if they are my own. My wife doesn't like my family or friends and hates it when I spend time with my mom especially go help my grandpa and he's handicapped. Also she tells her friends and family a lot of negatives about me and calls me selfish for going to special event with my family, the last one was to see my sister's new born. I don't look forward into going home to be with her anymore or want to be around her. I told her we needed to get counseling but she says she doesn't need it that only I do. All we been doing was just fighting and arguing. She got herself fired from work so she cant work and I am the only one working, she refuses to clean the house and she's there all do doing nothing. On valentines day I got her red roses to make her smile and all she said was I suck as a husband. I prayed that if this isn't what God wants for me to provide a way out then *I found out the state lost the paperwork and said I am legally single.* Now since this happened she's been trying to work things out and trying to keep me but I started staying by my moms to move back. I don't know what to do. Please give me advice


Dude. Run.


----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

You going to tell me that you didn't see any of the warning signs before you said "I do"?

What you just described about her a blind man could see so why did you let this get so far? Your best bet is to bail out and before you decide to venture in another relationship, my advice would be to open your ears and listen to everything and not just bits and pieces.

With her attitude, there had to be a ton of warning signs that for some reason you didn't or refused to see.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

metalfox said:


> I don't know what to do. Please give me advice


Get an annulment. She married you for your money and to get a home for her kids so she could quit working. Get out.


----------



## Happilymarried25 (Mar 19, 2014)

I can't believe she didn't act this way before you got married. People don't change overnight. Did she fake liking your family? Are you spending more time with your family than her? You need to put your wife first and your family second.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

You mean the wife who upon marriage immediately quit her job AND refuses to do the housework?


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

Your seriously are asking what to do....dude you have your sign....run Forrest run, of course she working on keeping you your her meal ticket...you saw the real person once you said I do....you have a chance that very few people have a second chance for happiness with a get out of jail free card...don't mess it up.


----------



## ShameLessLover (Nov 5, 2013)

One thing for sure, if you chose to stay, it will get worse. It would be a slow process of- detaching you from your family/friends. She will become the only thing in yuor life (nkwoingly/unknowingly it would happen). With time, you will have your own kids - more stress, more drama, and kids would become a real reason for you to stay. So, in short, it's easy to run now, than tomorrow.


----------

